# TTOC Order



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Not sure if anyone on here can help but I placed an order a couple of months back for "1 x Fuchs Titan Supersyn SL 0W-30 (Service fill)".

I've tried emailing through the shop, no reply as yet, but there were problems with email as mine is through a hosted domain.

Anyway, any chance of cancelling order #559 and getting my card re-credited. I knew the oil would take a little while buy I didn't bank on waiting over 2 months, I'm now a bit desperate so will need to find a shop this week.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Many apols for this whirlypig 
The shop records indicate that the oil was ordered from our supplier some while ago....
Most of the committee are away this weekend (not together! ), but we'll look into it as soon as they get back


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Many apols for this whirlypig
> The shop records indicate that the oil was ordered from our supplier some while ago....
> Most of the committee are away this weekend (not together! ), but we'll look into it as soon as they get back


Cheers :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I or Graeme will call the supplier - we've never had a problem before, and delivery is usually very prompt once we've got the order to them.

If you are desperate for it, I have a Service Fill pack sitting in my garage.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I or Graeme will call the supplier - we've never had a problem before, and delivery is usually very prompt once we've got the order to them.
> 
> If you are desperate for it, I have a Service Fill pack sitting in my garage.


No problem, I've managed to pick up a couple of bottles to keep me going.


----------

